# Launcher Update geht nicht weiter



## punkten1304 (10. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

wollte heute mal wieder mir WoW anfangen. Hab zwischendurch das Game immer aktuell gehalten, damit ich nich irgendwann wenn ich wieder spielen will, ewig am updaten bin. Den 5.2er patch hatte ich auch schon gesaugt und laut meinem Bruder kam kurz danach nochn Update/patch whatever. Und Jetzt häng ich da...der Launcher will sich updaten und hängt bei ca. 70% und es sieht nicht wirklich so aus als wenn was passieren würde...hat sich nicht aufgehangen oder sonstiges. 

Wisst ihr ob die Server aktuell Probleme haben/ überlastet sind?

danke schonmal


----------



## rofldiepofl (10. März 2013)

mach mal den haken bei peer-to-peer weg war bei mir auch so...danach gings wieder


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. März 2013)

Der Launcher erzeugt unter "Dokumente und Einstellung\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\Battle.net" die Ordner "Client", "Agent" und "Setup".

Wenn du Vista/W7/W8 hast, liegt das unter ProgramData.

Die Ordner Client & Co. einfach löschen.

Werden beim Starten des Launchers neu angelegt.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. März 2013)

punkten1304 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob die Server aktuell Probleme haben/ überlastet sind?


Also daran liegt es sicherlich nicht. 99% der Fehler sind hausgemacht. 
Wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb, wäre das deaktivieren von Peer-to-Peer eine Möglichkeit. Zwei weitere sind, den Launcher als Admin zu starten und zum anderen, wenn ein Virenscanner aktiv ist, diesen solange zu deaktivieren bis das Update durch ist. Die blockieren sowas sehr gerne mal.


----------



## punkten1304 (10. März 2013)

geht nicht da ich nicht in diesen launcher komme, da er vorher sich selber updaten will. Sieht wie folgt aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da steh ich seit über 1 Stunde...

edit: werde mal die beiden anderen Möglichkeiten ausprobiern

EDIT: so gleiches Problem nur das da jetzt Steht: "blizzard Update Agent wird aktualisiert..."

Und btw. kenn ich den Spruch mit "hausgemacht" zu genüge...aber es kann ja wol nich sein das es vor 2 Tagen oder mehr..ka wann 5.2 jetzt kam.. wunderbar lief, ich seitdem 0,nix am System in irgendeiner Weise gemacht habe und dann kommt nen Update daher und es funzt NICHTS nichtmal mit den Lösungsansätzen die ihr mir Vorschlagt. Da sehe ich das Problem bei Blizz iwie..oO


----------



## Dagonzo (10. März 2013)

Eventuell könnte man den Launcher noch umgehen und die wow.exe aus dem Spieleverzeichnis direkt starten. 
Ist dann zwar nicht die elganteste Variante, sollte aber gehen.


----------



## punkten1304 (10. März 2013)

kann ich gerne probiern, aber mal sehn was mir der support im chat sagen kann



edit: funzt. aber kann mir jemand die genaue Versions nummer von sich vlt posten? btw: gibs da nich probleme wenn ich mit ner nicht mehr aktuelen version spieln wollen würde?


EDIT: jop funzt nich da falsche Version@ einloggen


----------



## Xidish (10. März 2013)

Die derzeitige Versionsnummer lautet bei mir:  5.2.0 (16669)(Release x86) Mar6-2013

Manchmal liegt das Anhalten auch daran, daß noch alte Dateien im Cache und temporäre Dateien im Hintergrund rumwerkeln.
Habe das schon einige Male auch bei anderen Sachen, die mit Internet zu tun haben, gewerkelt.
Nachdem ich das z.B. per CCleaner gesäubert hatte, klappte es wieder.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. März 2013)

Agent-Prozess im Taskmanager beenden, die oben erwähnten Ordner entfernen und Launcher neu starten.

So habe ich das "Problem" bei mir gelöst gehabt.


----------



## punkten1304 (10. März 2013)

hilft alles nichts...könnt rasten

edit: vorallem wenn das Fenster mit dem Launcher Update kommt, dann zieht der Balken immer n stück vor bis auf ca. 60%, rückt n stück wieder zurück und dann vor auf 70/75% und dann is sense... 

Hab jetzt auch Probiert: Nicht übern Router sondern direkt übers Modem+Firewall aus und Antivirenzeugs aus etc etc. Sprich alles wirkt grade zusammen an potenziellen Lösungen. Am WoW Ordner kanns wol auch nich liegen, habe den von meinem bro vorhin gezogen, welcher uptodate ist und auch damit das selbe Problem. Er zockt fröhlich weida. -.-


----------



## punkten1304 (10. März 2013)

Also ich will mich wirklich nicht beschweren, aber ich glaube der Launcher will mich trolln. Habe aus dem Gedanken heraus, dass D3 ja auch Blizzard Launcher nutz, einfach mal d3 gestartet um zu sehen ob das Problem auch dort besteht. Noe..hat den sogar geupdatet..wol nen kritisches update, installt und dann hab ichs einfach mal nochmal bei WoW probiert. Hab WoW davor nochmal probiert gehabt. Jetzt gehts. ......	achja..*seuftz* Nagut, euch trotzdem danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Trashmen (10. März 2013)

Hatte das Problem selber.Mir hat aber ein Neustart immer geholfen bzw lags an Problemen an meiner Festplatte falls dir das hilft.


----------



## Lausbua (10. März 2013)

Hatte das Problem zwar bei mir nicht, aber wäre nicht evtl auch die Repair.exe (plus anschließende Neuinstallation der Addons) für sowas ein Lösungsansatz?


----------



## punkten1304 (15. März 2013)

war zum glück nicht nötig. Hatte dann mal D3 gestartet weils ja auch den Blizzard Launcher nutzt, um zu sehen obs da auch Probleme gibt. Gabs nich..hat sich geupdatet udn dann lief auch WoW.

und nun hab ichs wieder und nichtmal d3 läuft!!!!! jetzt kann ich zumindest auch schonmal sagen das ich nen Windowsupdate hatte. tolle scheiße..was baun die nur fürn mist.

Neuinstalln sehe ich keinen Sinn drin, müsste eh updaten und dann kommts aufs selbe hinaus. Hatte schonmal alles gelöscht und dann versucht per client download zu laden. Tjo da kam auch erstmal der Blizz Launcher und hing fest.

ich weiß nich mehr weida...es kann doch nich sein das die bleppos bei Microsoft mit nem besch. update das ding in arsch haun. Oder das Blizz es nicht gebacken bekommt den Launcher weniger anfällig zu proggen..


EDIT: Systemwiederherstellung bis vorm update ftw. Kann aber nich angehn das ich jetzt bei jedem Windoofupdate befürchten muss das der Blizzlauncher im Ar... is...-.-


----------



## Xidish (15. März 2013)

Wenn Du nicht genau weißt, woran es liegt, würde ich nicht zu sehr schimpfen!
Denn wenn es an Windowsupdates liegen würde - dann hätte mit Sicherheit Millionen dasselbe Problem gehabt -
was aber nicht der Fall war/ist.

Ich denke, der "Mist" ist alleinig auf Deinem PC zu suchen oder liegt an Verbindungsproblemen.
Vielleicht ist einfach auch nur Deine Installation beschädigt, wodurch auch immer.
Da macht eine Neuinstallation durchaus Sinn.

Ich hatte neulich auch Probleme beim Patchen.
Das lag aber an Blizzard selbst und wurde sehr schnell behoben.
Ansonsten habe ich keine Problem - eigentlich in all den Jahren so gut wie nie.

*ps.* 
Solltest Du WoW neuinstallieren wollen - zieh Dir am besten den neuen Installer über Dein Accountfenster!
Bei mir ging der letzte Installer nicht mehr.
Habe den Neuen geholt und es ging - daher meine Vermutung, das es ein neuer Installer ist und zwar für 5.2.
Updates bbenötigte er danach nur noch 1.

Oder mein alter Installer (glaub 5.05) war beschädigt.^^


----------



## Kemar (16. März 2013)

Hallo, in welchem Ordner liegt denn dein WoW-Verzeichnis? Der Standard ist "C:\Benutzer\Öffentlich\Games" bzw. "C:\User\Public\Games". Unter Program Files sollte man WoW nicht installieren, da das zu Problemen führen kann.
Außerdem kann ich nur empfehlen, Updates immer als Administrator auszuführen, da auch das in der Regel weniger Probleme bereitet, wenn vielleicht Schreibrechte als "normaler" Benutzer fehlen (Rechtsklick -> als Administrator ausführen).


----------



## Drölleon (19. März 2013)

punkten1304 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wollte heute mal wieder mir WoW anfangen. Hab zwischendurch das Game immer aktuell gehalten, damit ich nich irgendwann wenn ich wieder spielen will, ewig am updaten bin. Den 5.2er patch hatte ich auch schon gesaugt und laut meinem Bruder kam kurz danach nochn Update/patch whatever. Und Jetzt häng ich da...der Launcher will sich updaten und hängt bei ca. 70% und es sieht nicht wirklich so aus als wenn was passieren würde...hat sich nicht aufgehangen oder sonstiges.
> 
> ...



Es ist einfach fail ich habe es schon mit dem Blizzard suport versucht und die sagen es geht nur wenn man den pc kompelt neu einrichtet meine erkentnis ist 
Ich höre einfach auf auf dem offi zu spielen wens net geht bekommt Blizzard auch kein geld von mir so Da sind die selber schuld


----------



## punkten1304 (22. März 2013)

ja also mitlerweile weiß ich absolut nicht was es sein soll...bis vorgestern lief es tadellos(nach dem rücksetzen wegen dem Windows update)..gestern ging es wieder nicht. NICHTS gemacht/geändert oder sonstiges. C\Benutzer... ist nich wirklich das standard installverzeichnis, zumindest nicht bei mir in der vorabauswahl. Habe es auf ner anderen partition installiert gestern(auf der wo es immer drauf war)(nicht die windows partition) und habs über Nacht dann Wotlk, cata,MoP ziehen lassen. Heute früh wach ich auf und guck nach was is...fertig gesaugt, spiel bereit, close das Fenster und starte nochmal, es funzt! Freu mir nen Ast den ganzen tag das ich wieder zocken kann..komm nachhause und bäm hängt wieder...ich raffs einfach nicht. Hatte es ja auch mal testweise auf ne externe gezogen, da gabs den selben fehler. Mit adminrechten ausführen bringt 0,nix. Die Blizzard support ist einfach nur lächerlich, da versuch ich gar nichts mehr. 

Wo soll überhaupt diese repair.exe sein? ist es diese "WoW-Error" Anwendung im ordner? die startet bei mir gar nicht erst.


EDIT: kann mir vlt mal jemand seine WoW Launcher datei hochladen und den link geben? von mir aus auch per pn. weil iwie wird mir ne andere version angezeigt als unter C:\Benutzer\Öffentlich\Dokumente\Blizzentertainment oO

EDIT-2: haha grade gelesen das man im launcher unter "hilfe" die reparifunktion nutzen kann..JA SUPER WENN MAN PROBS MIT DEM LAUNCHER HAT!

Alles komplett ziehen mitn neuesten Downloader ausm Battlenetaccount geht nicht..bauert schon bei "update agent wird aktualisiert" rum...

mal ne andere Frage..gibt es möglichkeiten die patches(seins auch nur kleine) alle sepperat iwo zu saugen und manuell zu installieren? dann kann ich nämlich getrost auf den launcher verzichten und immer direkt die WoW.exe starten

EDIT-3: manuell patches laden bringt auch nix...wollte grade starten..beim laden nachm characterchoose bricht er mit critical error ab..kann iwelche datein nicht laden..


----------



## Widock (23. März 2013)

Für den Fall das der IE nicht der Standard Browser ist, Updater schließen, IE öffnen, ALT drücken, wenn bei "Offlinebetrieb" ein Haken ist, den weg klicken. IE schließen, WoW starten.

Funktioniert in 99% der Fälle 

EDIT: Also dann ist das Launcherproblem behoben!


----------



## punkten1304 (24. März 2013)

so erstmal sehn wie das in zukunft ist,, die nächsten Tagen also...aber wenns so bleibt dann bissu mein HELD! ich glaubs nich...einmal IE anmachen und wieder closen und bäm es geht..oO was is das denn für nen schmarn..was hat der denn damit zu tun..oO


----------



## Renos (25. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte heute das selbe Problem. Bei mir lag das problem am "Spybot - Search & Destroy" welches ich noch installiert hatte. Hab einfach die immunisierung rückgängig gemacht und das Programm deinstalliert, nachher lief alles glatt. Hoffe konnte dem einen oder anderen damit helfen!

Frohes zocken allerseits!


----------



## Pacster (30. Juli 2013)

punkten1304 schrieb:


> so erstmal sehn wie das in zukunft ist,, die nächsten Tagen also...aber wenns so bleibt dann bissu mein HELD! ich glaubs nich...einmal IE anmachen und wieder closen und bäm es geht..oO was is das denn für nen schmarn..was hat der denn damit zu tun..oO




Bei mir hat es so auch funktioniert. Schon lächerlich...das eine hat mit dem anderen eigentlich nichts zu tun. Gratulation Blizz...


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2013)

Pacster schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es so auch funktioniert. Schon lächerlich...das eine hat mit dem anderen eigentlich nichts zu tun. Gratulation Blizz...



Du konntest also ausmachen, dass der Konflikt durch Blizzards Schuld ausgelöst wird? 

Ich find übrigens das problem, dass der Launcher teilweise mit Kaspersky hat, viel gravierender - Firewall und Virenschutz ausmachen, damit der was tut, ist eigentlich ein No-Go


----------

